# Biotope aquascaping



## TOO (17 Jun 2013)

Besides planted nature aquarium I have for a long time been interested in biotope aquaria.

Recently I have been thinking that it might be a future idea for UKAPS to add a section on biotope aquascaping. I am aware that the focus of UKAPS is on the planted aquarium, and since many (true) biotopes do not in fact have plants, it may fall outside its remit.

Yet I feel that, even if founded in a different philosophy, biotopes offer an equally great challenge for the aquascaper. Too often biotope aquaria proceed with no aestethic purpose. This is true for the set-up as such, but also for the external equipment.	

One might say, of course, that thinking about aesthetics in a biotope aquarium is somehow contradictory. I dont think so, necessarily. I think it is possible to create something that is aesthetically convincing as well as biotopically correct. In some of his previous work, George Farmer has shown some great examples of this. Currently I have a Sulawesi shrimp set-up, which is just a lot of stones spread over the surface. Sounds dull, but to me it is very visually appealing.

Anyway, just something to consider for the future. Any thoughts are welcome.

Thomas


----------



## NanoJames (17 Jun 2013)

I would certainly look through a biotope section! If there is a fish section and an invert section, I don't see why there can't be a biotope section!


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jun 2013)

I think this is an excellent idea. I'll discuss it with the admin/mod team.


----------



## BigTom (17 Jun 2013)

Lee Nuttall posts some lovely central American biotopes over on BCA.


----------



## Greenview (17 Jun 2013)

I agree, I would really love to see a section on biotopes.


----------



## TOO (17 Jun 2013)

BigTom said:


> Lee Nuttall posts some lovely central American biotopes over on BCA.


 
I agree. Lee Nuttall's work precisely captures the idea.

Glad that people like the suggestion. Thanks for the feedback.

Thomas


----------



## tim (17 Jun 2013)

I think this is a great idea, biotopes and even some loose biotopes can be some of the most relaxing scapes.


----------



## nayr88 (18 Jun 2013)

+1 from meh


----------



## killi69 (18 Jun 2013)

Yes, it would be great to see more biotopes on here.  Even ones that are 'so aquascaped' that they are no longer an 'authentic representation' of an actual habitat yet still beautifully show off plants and fish from one region.


----------

